# Received Offer of Employment



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Forum,

I've recently received an official Offer of Employment to work in Vancouver, which I am going to accept.

The company have offered an assisted re-location package which includes processing the Permanent Residency for family.

Myself, wife, 2 young children (7 and 4), plus 2 labradors will all be coming from Liverpool UK.

Can anyone offer any advice regarding;

Shipping contacts costs etc.
Housing Rent costs, we are considering North Vancouver.
Schooling, fees, application processing & waiting times.
Costs associated with bringing dogs.
Health care for rest of family (mine is included in package), I assume Canada has something similar to NHS or maybe not ?

Regards
Mark


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

markthevalla said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I've recently received an official Offer of Employment to work in Vancouver, which I am going to accept.
> 
> ...


Shipping costs, assuming you're bringing all your household goods/furniture $6-10k.
Housing rental $2.5-4k
Schooling is "free" for the most part. There should be no waiting time.
Dogs (2 labs) $3-6K
For Health Care read MSP - Medical and Health Care Benefits Everyone in the Province, including yourself must be enrolled in the Provincial plan. Yes Canada does have universal health coverage although it is a Provincial responsibility and varies from Province to Province as to costs and coverages.


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Auld Yin,

Cheers mate,

I didn't realise dogs could cost so much, also may have to consider rental outside of Vancouver, seems a bit on the steep side.

Thanks for that.

Mark


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We only had to pay about $100 for our dog. Don't use a carrier, contact your airline and take it with you as extra luggage. Much cheaper.
Note that not all airlines take animals all years due to weather conditions (too hot/too cold). We travel with Jet Airways (Brussels - Toronto). They always accept animals because they have special climate controlled units for them.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> We only had to pay about $100 for our dog. Don't use a carrier, contact your airline and take it with you as extra luggage. Much cheaper.
> Note that not all airlines take animals all years due to weather conditions (too hot/too cold). We travel with Jet Airways (Brussels - Toronto). They always accept animals because they have special climate controlled units for them.


You did much better than many others I'm aware of. TBMK, dogs such as labs will need to be in special crates and will travel as freight, hence the cost I quoted. It probably varies by airline. There are companies which specialize in transporting animals around the world and take care of all the legal/veterinary requirements.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We have two cats, and we have been quoted £550 (GBP) for both, and that is travelling on the plane with us.

Just shop around and see what deals are out there, as there is some good ones about. I did get one quote for £1800 for both cats, so its worth looking around :0) 

You do need an animal health certificate from the vet before you fly though, stating that pet is healthy and all injections/boosters are up to date. Again from our vet i have been quoted £80 for the certificate.

Hope this helps you out slightly.


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

Depending on the school division, you may need evidence of where you will be living such as a rental agreement. Some schools are only for students who live within the area.

School begins at Kindergarten which is for any child who turns 5 by December 31. If your 4 year old turns 5 in 2012 then they would start Kindergarten in Sept 2012. 4 year olds may attend pre-school or nursery school but you have to pay for that.

There is a 14 year old boy here from England and the kids adore his accent!

Check out the commute times from your workplace to neighbourhoods that interest you --- just like other cities, sometimes the higher cost is worth it to reduce the commute time.


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks very much folks.

Appreciate it.

Spoke with BA and they no longer accept bookings direct for pet transport, they advised using PetAir or other such providers.

Just had quote back from PetAir, No direct flights that carry pets from Manchester, only Heathrow/Gatwick (alledgedly), anyway quote was £3200 if we transport them to London, and £3600 if they do everything.


I'll continue to hunt around, as I suspect there's now plenty of companies making a lot of money as a result of main carriers passing the book.

regards
Mark


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's a lot of monney!
I had a quote from a specialised company too, but that was about 1000 euro's. We had to deliver the dog at the Brussels airport, and collect him again in Toronto. Glad that we could fly with Jet Airways on a direct flight and take the dog with us. For 100 euro's.


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Aha !

KLM that's the answer.

They accept pets in the hold & can book direct with them. No need for another company. not much more on top of the price of flight too.

BA can go whistle !


----------

